
IMF Move Would Pressure China on Management of Yuan - kevindeasis
http://www.wsj.com/articles/imf-expected-to-name-chinas-yuan-a-reserve-currency-1448769634
======
ltrump
FYI: this WSJ article is behind a paywall.

~~~
noja
Please do not mention the paywall.

~~~
jheriko
why? it is extremely annoying.

is it in the guidelines or something? i can't see anything...

~~~
dang
It's in the FAQ. It's ok to post articles that are paywalled when the paywall
has a known standard workaround such as an incognito window or clicking a
search link.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
jheriko
> known standard workaround

that is a little bit hand-wavey, but fair enough. thanks. :)

~~~
dang
> _that is a little bit hand-wavey_

True, but the internet abhors a vacuum and your fellow users are typically
eager to show up with details.

